# ADA 60P (2 months later) and Fluval Edge 12G (1.5 month later)



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

So here is my ADA 60P Aquarium that I set up 2 months ago. Everything is growing in nicely.. The rotala is growing like crazy! Any suggestions on this setup that you think I can improve? What shape should I trim the background plants?









Now here is my Fluval edge aquarium.. completely different setup (sand + driftwood + lowtech plants) Suggestions? Comments? All appreciated!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks beautiful. Good job! Are you adding any fish to the Fluval Edge?


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

I already have fish in there now. They are just shy right now.. I have neon tetras + ember tetras + amanano shrimps  6 Each.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How about these as suggestions.


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions! I didnt even think about.. probably a good idea to have a midground plant to seperate the carpet and background plants eh?

Alternanthera reineckii mini might be good? Red tone to it?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looks awesome. Great ideas for more plants Lawson


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice scape!!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, lawson is right. A reinickii mini would look great there. Red and vibrant! This is mine that i got from lawson


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

whos lawson? Where can I get some? I rather buy from hobbist than LPS


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Lawson is reckon


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone selling any in the vancouver area?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I might have a couple to spare. I'll check when i get home and pm you.


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

Thats great! If you also want some of my background plants, I am willing to trade!


----------

